# motion sensor!



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I am planing for one of my props to greet the trick or treaters as they go by... the only problem is my dad would have to do it for me through a baby monitor. I was thinking an easier way is using a motion sensor. My question is,

1. Will a motion sensor work at night?
2. The prop will powered through and oscilllating fan, will this interfear with the motion sensor?
3. Will strobe lights mess up the motion sensor?

I was thinking of buy this one. Its only 22.00

http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3199

It only records 10 seconds, but thats all I need. Please let me know guys. This would help my dad out a lot because he doesnt want to constantly get up and use the baby monitor.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

here you go blades--all thatis said about motion sensor---- http://www.hauntforum.com/search.php?searchid=175122
1yes
2no
3 not if the strobe is on it


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

pyro that link did not work


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

blades, that Halloween Howler is not what you're looking for if you're looking to trigger a prop. All that does is play sound, so if that's all you need, that's fine. But if you're looking to trigger a prop, you need to go a different route. And the Howler isn't a "motion" sensor in the conventional sense. What it detects is light variations, meaning if a shadow (somebody walking by) passes over the sensor it will trigger. 
Trust me, I've researched them in consideration of carrying them on Monster Guts. Still might, we'll see.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

all i want is it to generate sound for my clown. I need my clown to greet the tot's


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, sorry, misunderstood. Than I guess that would work for you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, watch out for strobes near a light sensor. I got one of those wing-flapping animated gargoyles a few years back and placed it near a strobe. Darn thing was going off non-stop all night.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

hm okay... maybe if I point the strobe far away from the objects on THE SIDE, it wont go off, seeing it only does it in FRONT

thanks for all the feedback guys
is 22.88 good for one?


----------

